

JavaScript is doing black magic - no_gravity
http://jsfiddle.net/4jyv99o6/

======
FWeinb
See the W3C Spec: [http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-2-HTML/html.html#ID-75708506](http://www.w3.org/TR/DOM-
Level-2-HTML/html.html#ID-75708506)

------
subv3rsion
An HTMLCollection in the HTML DOM is live; it is automatically updated when
the underlying document is changed.

~~~
lollipop24
A good example of a "dead collection" is the NodeList returned by
`querySelectorAll`
[http://jsfiddle.net/4jyv99o6/14/](http://jsfiddle.net/4jyv99o6/14/)

